# Google- Peppermint oil may be best for painful bowel condition - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Peppermint oil may be best for painful *bowel* conditionguardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>44 minutes ago</nobr>Simple over-the-counter treatments like peppermint oil, fibre supplements and anti-spasmodic medicines work well for *irritable bowel syndrome*, according to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

